# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Auto-generated text >  Journalist Studio, Google Inc., Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Google Inc.

journaliststudio.google.com

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google launches a suite of tech-powered tools for reporters, Journalist Studio"

by Sarah Perez, Anthony Ha
October 14, 2020

----------

